# Powr Kraft 12" Table Saw



## JosephR (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello all. First time poster. But I've been browsing the site extensively while researching for an upcoming table saw purchase. This site has been a wealth of information. I look forward to learning a lot more from you all.

To the point. I have a small garage and I'm looking to add a contractor or hybrid table saw. Has to be mobile but I also want a quality saw and fence. I had pretty much decided on the Ridgid R4512 because of mobility, warranty, safety, PRICE etc. 

But today I spotted an old Powr Kraft 12" 305mm Motorized Bench Saw by Montgomery Ward. It looks in good shape and looks to have an older Beismeyer fence upgrade for sale locally for $250 bucks. The fence is the real reason I'm going to be checking it out tomorrow.

But I'm unable to find very much info about it. Anyone have any experience with it? 

I figure if they spent the money on the fence upgrade it must of been a pretty decent TS. It would be nice to save a couple hundred bucks over and get a quality TS and Fence.

Any info is greatly appreciated. And thank you in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have several 12" Craftsman motorized saws*

Beware of a motorized saw that runs on both AC and DC with a motor like a circular saw with brushes, called a universal type motor. They are the cheaper version usually called portable, and have an aluminum top.
The cast iron versions with a 220V motor are the good ones!
The motor is a direct drive so the blade mounts right on the motor shaft and stays within the cabinet. This makes for better dust control. They are powerful enough for any general woodworking operations, rated at 4 HP, if I recalll. I also upgraded my fence with a Delta Unifence. The combination is perfect for me. 
The Powercraft saw may have been made at the same time, around 1980's, possibly by Sprunger Tools and branded by Montgomery Wards as a Powercraft.

I paid $200.00 for the basic saw, so at $250 for the saw and fence it is a great deal. Go for it! :yes:

Here's more info:
http://vintagemachinery.org/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=657


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sounds like exactly what i went through before dec iding on the 4512 2 years ago. If you are like me, you've probably read every review on every midrange priced saw. I learned so much I could probably be in the business of selling them. I had narrowed down to the Grizzly G015, Cman 21833, R4512, and Porter Cable. I realized the last 3 had been made by the same manufacturing plant, they just painted and named them for those companies with small differences in the fence design and motor. I didnt like the fences on cman or pc, plus they were $100 more then ridgid. Grizzly was a little higher, but i decided on ridgid for the Lifetime Service Agreement and good price. It has been a good saw and the best decision i made. 

So if you decide on it, you wont be dissapointed. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------

